

Ask HN: My first Startup Weekend - 404error

Hello all,<p>I work for a small newspaper on the Central Coast of California. Santa Maria, Ca to be exact.<p>Someone has organized the first ever Start-up Weekend in my city (that I'm aware of). Since joining the hacker news community I have always wanted to attend one, but my geographic location and the feeling that my skills are sub-par has always stopped me. Now that this event is in my backyard, I don't have an excuse to not attend.<p>Being in an Agricultural/ Farming community I don't know how big of a tech community there is here.<p>I don't have an idea to pitch, but I am very interested in getting involved in a start-up.<p>Any advice on what to expect, or how to approach the whole event?<p>Thanks in advance.<p>http://santamaria.startupweekend.org/
======
jlengrand
I wrote about this a few months ago : [http://www.lengrand.fr/2012/12/how-we-
won-our-first-startup-...](http://www.lengrand.fr/2012/12/how-we-won-our-
first-startup-weekend/)

Basically, No need to be technical. I would even say that being not technical
is better than being too much. The whole experience is awesome. You meet so
much cool people.

Just go and enjoy, you'll surely get inspired :).

------
orangethirty
Just be yourself. Though you should make an effort to talk to people, shake
hands. Join in group conversations. Buy a beer or two to people you find
interesting. That's pretty much it. Oh, and have fun.

